# my new sig



## BoneMonkey (Nov 2, 2007)

what ya think


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 2, 2007)

I want to hate it, but Disgaea is awesome. And you put a prinny in it.
Doooooooooooooood~


----------



## JPH (Nov 2, 2007)

The resolution could be better...look at them little blotches around it.

Other wise it looks really good! Great job, zookie.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 2, 2007)

i dont see any blotches ?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 2, 2007)

no i dont like it im going to re do everything


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh, you went back to your old sig and avatar, how disappointing.


----------

